# 2 types of DirecTiVo guides.



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Just to not keep cluttering up the R-15 forum with this,


Who prefers which DirecTivo style guide and why ?

Also if the normal guide was snappier and worked like it should would you use it more ?

Which guide style do you think ma and pop casual user public use more ?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I much prefer the standard grid guide. I have an R10 and two R15's, and when I use the R10 it hurts to have to scroll through the guide it is so slowwwww. That is, IMHO, a significant improvement in the R15.

I use the guide two different ways. Normally, the grid serves all my purposes. But on rare occasion, I want to check all of the upcomming movies on a specific premium channel for the next week to 10 days, and when I do that, I use the list format rather than the grid format (R15).

Carl


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I prefer the TiVo style (list) format. It allows me to see further into the future on a particular channel without having to scroll to the right. Also, it is quite a bit faster than the grid guide. Especially with the HR10-250.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the grid guide because I like to see what's recording or may cause conflicts, plus with the grid I might see something else I want to record on another channel. But since the Tivo doesn't show you what's recording in the guide (and that's the main reason I even look at the guide) it really doesn't matter which one I use.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I prefer the grid guide. My wife prefers the Tivo guide.


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

I prefer the Tivo guide. You get to see more of what is coming up than on the other guide without scrolling.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If running on a version < 6.2 you MUST use the Tivo Guide for speed. Under 3.xxx the Grid guide sucks. 

So, on our HR10 we use the Tivo Guide only. On the others we change between the two depending on which suits our needs. It's nice to have that option.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

TiVo style. As jdspencer says, much easier to see future programming and I just like the less restricted look of it.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I like the grid guide i never liked the list guide with grid i can see other shows on other channels at the same time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am more of a Grid Guy...

As when I am in the "guide" that means I am looking for a LIVE TV broadcast to watch, and want to see more channels... not what is on 6 hours from now on one channel.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I preferred the tradidional grid guide. My son kept switching it to the TIVO guide and I finally gave up on switching it back

Never give a remote control to a 9 year older


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I've become so used to the TIVO guide that I think it'll be hard to switch back to anything else. I have not used the R15, but I have the new H20 HD Receiver and I like it when I hit one of the buttons (Blue button??) and it brings up a one line guide at the bottom of the screen. Doesn't take up much real estate and I can scroll to see what's on next, or up and down through the channel guide. I would definitely use that more if it were available on the DirectTIVO.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am more of a Grid Guy...
> 
> As when I am in the "guide" that means I am looking for a LIVE TV broadcast to watch, and want to see more channels... not what is on 6 hours from now on one channel.


The Tivo guide lists 8 shows that are currently on, just as the grid guide lists 8 shows. Tivo guide just doesn't show what's on next except for the current channel highlighted. Plus the grid guide lists "what's on next" only for the next hour. When looking at a night's programming it's nice to be able to see the next 8 shows that will be on by browsing through the Tivo guide.


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

I prefer the list guide, but Mr.inTX likes the grid. I just like that I can zoom through the list guide WAY faster if I need to find something in the next few days instead of just the next few hours.


----------

